# BIG EYES ARE THE BIGGEST HALO



## Deleted member 773 (May 31, 2019)

If you took a decent shaped eye thats big and put it next to a hunter shaped eye that's small, in action, the big decent one would look better.

That's why italians are sometimes considered to be the most attractive phenotype! Because they have dark features and BIG EYES.

Combine 80% italian dna with 20% aryan/atlantid dna and you get CHADS.

ABOVE AVERAGE BIG EYES






GODLIKE SMALL EYES





As you can see, the big eyes are way more appealing. Despite them having a bigger pfl/w ratio.












They're intimidating and also eye catching. People want to talk to people with big eyes. Small eyes are ignored easily while big eyes you can't help but look at.


----------



## SikKunt (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Soulsmaxx (May 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


gigachad bbc tbh


----------



## dogtown (May 31, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Combine 80% italian dna with 20% aryan/atlantid dna and you get CHADS.



Lol @ trying to cope with pheno and genotype JFL. 

This entire thread is cope 

What you think you look like 






What you actually look like


----------



## Deleted member 206 (May 31, 2019)

my eyes are huge but its pepe tier


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 31, 2019)

just have bug eyes theory


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 31, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Lol @ trying to cope with pheno and genotype JFL.
> 
> This entire thread is cope
> 
> ...


downvoted


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 31, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> just have bug eyes theory


Not really. Gandy and o pry both have large almond shaped hooded eyes with pct and good undereye support which is ideal.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 31, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Not really. Gandy and o pry both have large almond shaped hooded eyes with pct and good undereye support which is ideal.


tbh if i could fix my under eyes id be happy. its si subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 31, 2019)

Harmony uber alles


----------



## Deleted member 209 (May 31, 2019)

big italian eyes:


----------



## Insomniac (May 31, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 31, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Combine 80% italian dna with 20% aryan/atlantid dna and you get CHADS.


cope


----------



## TBOLT (May 31, 2019)

Your eye area = your personality


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 31, 2019)




----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 1, 2019)

legit. thread. taban can ascend anyone's eye area/


----------



## FailedNormie (Jun 1, 2019)

Just eyemaxx bro


----------



## quinn24 (Jun 1, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 60935


----------



## DoctorPMA (Jun 1, 2019)

It is also eyelashes! Having naturally long eyelashes on a guy is attractive to women.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 1, 2019)

retard


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 24, 2019)

Life fuel


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 24, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> Life fuel


This was one of the highest iq threads yet nobody believed me


----------



## Dogs (Dec 24, 2019)

Bigger eyes are better than smaller eyes, but it's like 5 steps down from other more important features of the eye.


----------

